# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2016 Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: Simmons College Police Department
Date: June 13, 14, 15, 2016
Location: Boston, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: Whitman Police Department
Date: June 20, 21, 22, 2016
Location: Whitman, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

Please do not call these departments for reservations.


----------



## cheezsta (Nov 14, 2007)

Any word on the 2017 training schedule for cobweb?


----------

